# Pricing for my gear



## florotory (Aug 6, 2017)

First off hopefully I am posting this in the right spot.  I didn't post in classified section cause it's not for sale...yet. 

I have been contemplating selling my gear to upgrade to a Full Frame Nikon.  To do that is need to sell some of my gear or all of it. I thought about keeping the D3xxx as a backup but idk yet. 

So my question is can someone give me an est. of what I should ask for my gear.  










The list is:
Nikon D7100 (less than 5000 shutter count)
Nikon D3300 (less than 200 shutter count)
3 extra batteries for the D7100 (non Nikon but work awesome)
Battery grip for the Nikon (off brand but works great)
2x Nikon 18-55mm kit lenses
Nikon 50mm 1.8 prime
Nikon 35mm 1.8 prime
Nikon 55-200mm 4-5.6 lens
Nikon 70-300mm 4.5-5.6 lens
Nikon D7100 photography book 400pgs
Nikon camera bag

I MIGHT have the boxes to most of the gear. But not 100% sure.  I'd have to dig around in the closet.  I tend to keep all boxes to everything.  Thanks in advance.



Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Frank F. (Aug 6, 2017)

Nikon 30mm 1.8 prime???


----------



## florotory (Aug 6, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> Nikon 30mm 1.8 prime???



Yikes sorry 35mm. I'll correct I was trying to multi-task. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## florotory (Aug 6, 2017)

corrected


----------



## Frank F. (Aug 6, 2017)

florotory said:


> Frank F. said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon 30mm 1.8 prime???
> ...


----------



## AuraTodd (Aug 7, 2017)

florotory said:


> Nikon 70-300mm 4.5-5.6 lens



How much did you want for this lens out of interest please?


----------



## Designer (Aug 7, 2017)

florotory said:


> So my question is can someone give me an est. of what I should ask for my gear.


Since nobody has offered to price your gear, I will offer this: Visit the usual online sellers of used gear and get an average (or matched up with the price/condition of their offerings).

E-bay has lots of examples, but we have to rely on the seller to grade the items correctly (or trust them).  Sites like Adorama, B&H, and KEH will grade their offerings correctly, and they explain what those grades mean.  Not every site will have every example, but you should get some idea. 

Also, decide if you will include shipping or not, and get some estimates of how much that would be.  Finally, give yourself some wiggle room to be able to accept lower offers.  Bundle some items together, such as the batteries and charger that goes with each body, etc.

Be very specific as to which exact model of lens, as some models are inherently better and will command a higher price than their otherwise-featured sisters.

Personally, I think you should keep the 50mm.


----------



## petrochemist (Aug 7, 2017)

Value of used lenses will depend very much on their condition. Although the bodies are low shutter count, fungus is apparently more likely to take hold while lenses are in storage...

It should be fairly easy to judge used prices by looking at e-bay SOLD prices for the items you have. A quick look at the listings will usually help work out which are similar quality to yours.


----------



## florotory (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks for all the feedback. All the lenses are in brand new condition or close to it. I'll check the listing of the other sites.  

ANYONE WANT TO BUY [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## florotory (Aug 7, 2017)

Designer said:


> florotory said:
> 
> 
> > So my question is can someone give me an est. of what I should ask for my gear.
> ...



Why should I keep the 50? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Designer (Aug 7, 2017)

florotory said:


> Why should I keep the 50?


I don't know.  Don't you think you would ever use it again?  I happen to like mine, so I would hate to part with it.  If you don't think you will ever use it, then of course sell it.


----------



## florotory (Aug 7, 2017)

Designer said:


> florotory said:
> 
> 
> > Why should I keep the 50?
> ...



Would it work with a FF camera still?


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Designer (Aug 7, 2017)

florotory said:


> Would it work with a FF camera still?


Yes.

Since you're going to get a "full frame" camera, you might want to consider what lenses you will need/want.


----------



## florotory (Aug 7, 2017)

Designer said:


> florotory said:
> 
> 
> > Would it work with a FF camera still?
> ...



I though my current lenses would only have certain functions work with FF camera. I'm not very good with what equipment interchanges. If all my lenses will work fine on A FF then I'll just sell the bodies of my current cameras and keep the lenses. (Except the 18-55's) 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Designer (Aug 7, 2017)

florotory said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > florotory said:
> ...


Even a DX lens will "work" on a full-frame camera, you just put into "DX mode" so the processor will know what to do with the image. 

When you get the "full frame" you can either put up with some vignetting or put it into DX mode, or sell the 35mm.


----------



## Designer (Aug 7, 2017)

Incidentally, I'm curious as to your plans.  What full-size body are you going to get, and what lenses are you planning for?  What kind of photography do you do?  Are you a pro photographer?


----------



## florotory (Aug 7, 2017)

Designer said:


> Incidentally, I'm curious as to your plans.  What full-size body are you going to get, and what lenses are you planning for?  What kind of photography do you do?  Are you a pro photographer?



I am deff not a professional photographer. I wish I was. I shoot a variety of different subjects. Automotive, wildlife and landscapes are my favorite and most frequently used other than vacation. I am just starting to shop for a new camera so as far as what body I'm Gona get is TBD as of now. Just putting a feeler out to see what kind of money I can get to put toward a Full frame and lense. Thanks again 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Aug 7, 2017)

Why the upgrade? I'd keep the 7100 ditch the 3300 and shoot more. If you needed short dof maybe the upgrade would make sense but even then I'd spend money on glass before jumping to FF

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Aug 8, 2017)

I completely agree with Cody'sCaptures.  First; unless you have a compelling reason to keep the D3300, I'd sell it along with two "kit" lenses, and the bag.  Use that money to get either a top quality lens, or a couple of speedlights with stands and modifiers, or maybe a good tripod and a larger bag/case.  

Jumping into a "full frame" camera is a serious endeavor for which there ought to be a good reason.


----------



## florotory (Aug 8, 2017)

Designer said:


> I completely agree with Cody'sCaptures.  First; unless you have a compelling reason to keep the D3300, I'd sell it along with two "kit" lenses, and the bag.  Use that money to get either a top quality lens, or a couple of speedlights with stands and modifiers, or maybe a good tripod and a larger bag/case.
> 
> Jumping into a "full frame" camera is a serious endeavor for which there ought to be a good reason.



I just came here for an est on price now y'all got me debating on what to do [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I may just keep all of it and buy a nice wide angle glass.   I have about $1400 cash to spend not counting what I would get for the equipment I already have. So if I don't sell any $1400 is my budget. 

Any reccomendation on a nice wide angle for that price.  


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Alan92RTTT (Aug 9, 2017)

the 70-300 sounds like the same one I have. If so its an FX lens and designed for the FX full frame line. Keep that and any other FX branded lens regardless of what you do with the 7100


----------



## florotory (Aug 10, 2017)

Alan92RTTT said:


> the 70-300 sounds like the same one I have. If so its an FX lens and designed for the FX full frame line. Keep that and any other FX branded lens regardless of what you do with the 7100








I can't tell if it's the FX or DX.  I thought it was the DX when I bought it. 



Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Designer (Aug 10, 2017)

florotory said:


> I can't tell if it's the FX or DX.  I thought it was the DX when I bought it.


It's FX.  If a lens is not specifically marked DX, then it's FX.

FX & DX Format Lenses Explained | Learn About FX Lenses & DX Cameras from Nikon

And either lens will work on either camera with just the size of the image circle being the main difference.  Newer FX cameras automatically engage DX mode when a DX lens is attached, so no need to inform the camera.


----------



## Frank F. (Aug 13, 2017)

If I want to sell items I go to eBay and check the items in advanced search "sold items" to get an idea of the real world price.


----------



## florotory (Aug 15, 2017)

Hey guys, once again thank you for your feedback on my question. I do have one more question. I don't think Im going to go full frame even though I'm not liking the crop sensor. However I did come across a Nikon d810 used with a shutter count of 12k. The price of the camera new (from nikon) is $2700. The one I found is $1900. Would this be a good enough deal to do the upgrade? I didn't want to start whole new thread so I figured I post on this one. Thank you again


----------



## Designer (Aug 16, 2017)

florotory said:


> Would this be a good enough deal to do the upgrade?


Yup.  Do it.  

Landscape photographs of the Grand Canyon with that camera, heck yeah!  

Now back to the lens question.

Keep the 50 and the 70-300, and start your "trinity" collection ASAP.  

Nikon Holy Trinity

I'd start with the 14-24 if you can afford just one.  

Have a Grand time at the GC!


----------



## florotory (Aug 16, 2017)

Designer said:


> florotory said:
> 
> 
> > Would this be a good enough deal to do the upgrade?
> ...



Thank you! I am currently looking at a used in excellent shape 14-24 for $1300. I'm just deciding if I should go ahead and get the lens and hold off on the Fx till later. Then when I do decide to upgrade I'll have 35mm, 50mm 70-300mm and the nicer 14-24mm already. Not sure I can do both the camera and the 14-24 right now. 


Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Frank F. (Aug 16, 2017)

I feel that 1.900 for a used D810 is not the best price you can find. A quick search through "sold items" on US eBay shows that 1600 seems to be a good price if you are ready to wait a while.

But: For half the price you can get a D600 which is nearly as good and you still have a lot of money left for lenses, new and used.

The trinity is nice but zooming is not for everyone and every situation. The 14-24 is very good but I did only use it as a 2.8/14, which does not exist in comparable quality as a prime. The optical quality of the pro zooms is phantastic and the AF speed generally better than most of the Nikkor primes.

It is thus not the optical Quality that made me buy prime lenses although they were more expensive. It is the fact that I am used to work with two bodies and two primes and my field of work is not in sports and action.


----------



## florotory (Aug 16, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> I feel that 1.900 for a used D810 is not the best price you can find. A quick search through "sold items" on US eBay shows that 1600 seems to be a good price if you are ready to wait a while.
> 
> But: For half the price you can get a D600 which is nearly as good and you still have a lot of money left for lenses, new and used.
> 
> ...



I was just on eBay and saw some decent pricing. I was just concerned with buying one from eBay and it not being an authorized dealer and later down the road it costing me a ton of money to repair (if needed). The used one I saw was from one of the supporting vendors on here (I can't remember which). I saw a brand new one on eBay for $2100. So if I was to go the eBay route I might as well spend the extra and get the new one unless a deal I can't pass up came across. 

At the end of the day I may just stick with my original plan and get the 14-24mm and wait on the FF.  Maybe come spring the prices will drop and I can find an even better deal but who knows 


Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Frank F. (Aug 16, 2017)

I did pre-order the D850. It will replace my D600. For many it will replace the D810. Meaning: There will be a lot more D810 bodies in the market soon and the prices will go down. If you can wait....


----------



## florotory (Aug 16, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> I did pre-order the D850. It will replace my D600. For many it will replace the D810. Meaning: There will be a lot more D810 bodies in the market soon and the prices will go down. If you can wait....



That's a very good point.  I'm just going pick up my lens and upgrade the camera later


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Designer (Aug 16, 2017)

One thing you will find when you go to sell your "kit" lenses, is that they will not yield much money.  Avoid being depressed over that, and move on.


----------



## shadowlands (Aug 16, 2017)

D810 will be my next, once folks run to the D850, like already mentioned, and D810 prices fall.


----------



## Frank F. (Aug 16, 2017)

florotory said:


> Frank F. said:
> 
> 
> > I feel that 1.900 for a used D810 is not the best price you can find. A quick search through "sold items" on US eBay shows that 1600 seems to be a good price if you are ready to wait a while.
> ...




eBay ist about 100% reliability.

Powesellers and commercial vendors might have 99.9 or 99.8 which is still superb.

You should buy from people who sell similar stuff all the time and as a US customer watch for genuine US stuff because Nikon USA can be difficult when it comes to repairing stuff they consider "grey market" a term and concept non existent in Europe possibly due to regulations.


----------



## florotory (Aug 16, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> florotory said:
> 
> 
> > Frank F. said:
> ...



Yes. I was looking for sellers this morning that had Nikon Authorized logos. There's not a lot. I'm just debating if I should buy from Adorama since they are authorized seller just to be safe or saving a few bucks and chancing eBay. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel (Aug 16, 2017)

I passed on a D800e with 1,004 shots for $1,200 US at a brick and mortar store about 5 weeks back...


----------



## Frank F. (Aug 17, 2017)

Derrell: that is the spirit. Did you by chance check if Nikon USA would repair it? 1200 is a great deal on a D800e. Are the brick and mortars required to guarantee for the sold items as they are here?

Having used the D600 heavily in a professional environment I can only repeat to consider her too. I have seen her as low click used with original battery grip for 700€.

Because I love her tonal response so much I even contemplate to keep her after acquiring the D850. Only the D3 will have to go. She cannot even compete with my D500 in any respect. And the D3 used to be my great love at her time (bought her new in Apr 2008). She definitely needs a lot of good light to create soft and pleasing tonality. As the light gets harsh or low her color and coarseness get rough and unpleasing.

The D810 has similar qualities when it comes to tonal response as the D600 plus she features a better spatial resolution than the D600. The D800e is not as good in this respect as the D810. The D500 is rather perfect and analytical, but she keeps colours consistent even under the worst of conditions. I have a picture of an icon in a dark corner of a church taken at 20000 ISO. The light was a converter bulb. The gold and all the colours are reproduced in a way that would allow for a large placard to be printed from that file. Wow!


----------



## florotory (Aug 17, 2017)

Anyone bought/used the extended warranty from Adorama? It's $30 for 3 years.  I know I had to have a lens repaired one time and it cost me $220 from Nikon. Just checking to see if anyone has every used it and was it worth it.  I'm buying the 14-24mm nikon lens today [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Frank F. (Aug 17, 2017)

florotory said:


> Anyone bought/used the extended warranty from Adorama? It's $30 for 3 years.  I know I had to have a lens repaired one time and it cost me $220 from Nikon. Just checking to see if anyone has every used it and was it worth it.  I'm buying the 14-24mm nikon lens today [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app




I bought several items from Adorama and Abe's of Maine. I never came across the idea to have them serviced in the USA. Nikon stuff generally does not fail often and if in my cases it was user error. Only once I had a guarantee fail. It was Nikon Europe stuff and it was serviced fast and free of charge.

To come back to you question: 30 Dollars is not much, so in your shoes I would check the conditions. If they repair everything free of charge it is a very good deal. If the terms are quirky and they will not repair anything in real life you can save the money. Better ask a friend who is fluid in law speak for a translation of the terms.


----------



## florotory (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks for all the help!!!!  I just ordered the 12mm-24mm nikon lens.  Used rating of "E".  $1400 shipped (2day). Looking forward using this lens. If it's not in condition i would expect it to i. An return it but I'm sure it will be fine. 

Now on to waiting for the 810 to drop in price.  I decided to defiantly not trade or sell my stuff to the camera stores. I was quoted high end $379 for my d7100. I'd rather keep it for a back up and give my D3300 to my son 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Frank F. (Aug 17, 2017)

The D7100 is a very good camera. For under 400 it is a bargain to buy but not to sell


----------



## florotory (Aug 23, 2017)

So I went out last night with the new lens and so far I really like it. I really really need to dedicate some time to LR for post processing. I am a new at that part. Here are a couple of pics from last night. There was a lot of light Polution (plus I suck a LR). Couldn't get LR to save to my computer so I had to take a pic of the screen One thing ill deff do next time is only do 15" instead of the 30". The stars started to streak a bit at 30"


----------



## florotory (Aug 23, 2017)

Heres another of a Dam nearby


----------

